# Hello from a southern softy living in Yorkshire



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello,

I didn't drink coffe or tea for over thirty years (can't remember why I stopped and just got into the habit of saying no thanks when offered one) and then for some inexplicable reason I had a craving for a cup of coffee. Popped into a well known high street coffee bar and bang, I was hooked.

But instant (I know it's a dirty word to a real coffee drinker) never gave me the same taste bud satisfaction no matter how exotic sounding, so I moved on to a Cafetiere and have thoroughly enjoyed trying different beans. BUT! isn't there always a but? Having whetted my appetite I wanted to know more about this coffee lark and in doing so have discovered (the internet is a wonderful thing) the importance of grind, grinders and of course to really appreciate the nuances of different coffee beans, Espresso and all that entails.

Even with very limited funds I just had to get cracking, so i've dived right in and found and bought a second hand Gaggia Classic upgraded with a Rancillio Silvia steam wand and a PID, for the princely sum of £200. Now i'm looking at a grinder but because as I said funds are very limited (£200) and will be for some time, I need a grinder that if possible is good for Espresso and Cafetiere and therefore was looking at the Sage Smart Grinder.

I've noticed that several of you are testing that particular grinder as I type so i'd be very interested in your findings. My Gaggia will not be with me for another week, so hopefully a full review will be available. If not, what suggestions for a grinder/s within my budget?

It's a long road but i'm looking forward to the journey.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Do the locals talk to you then being a southern softie?







. Not a bad idea hanging on to hear the reviews on the new Sage grinder. It's cleverly priced at the gap between a MC2 and above - say, a Mignon. Have you thought about second hand? If you do, you might find a good Mignon for around your budget.


----------



## tictok (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm a Yorkshire man living down south so you must have filled the hole I left when I moved!

Nice to meet you!

Stef


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Also been looking at the Iberital but changing from espresso to cafetiere grind is a nightmare and could end up with repetetive strain injury turning the adjuster back and forth.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

MC 2 will do either but definitely not both.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> MC 2 will do either but definitely not both.


True! When I got my MC2, out of the box it produced 'french press' grinds. After Happy Donkey had explained to me the purpose of the numbered sticker that you're supposed to stick on the hopper (which is so lame!), as I began to dial mine in for a 25-30 second extraction, I couldn't help but think of Spinal Tap - I certainly felt like I was turning it "up to eleven"!

I nearly hospitalised myself with RSI winding those burrs down, and then suffering the effects of drinking rather a lot of coffee as I tasted my way to the right setting. Probably another noob error, I enjoyed it at the time but didn't sleep much that weekend!







Suffice it to say I won't be winding it out for the occasional cafetiere.

PS El carajillo - ah, your forum name makes me think fondly of Spain, and my first taste of carajillo. Mmmmh!


----------

